# Just discovered these...No.6 battery replacements?



## bricycle (Aug 23, 2017)

https://www.batterygiant.com/Batteries/EN6

http://www.batterymart.com/p-en6-battery.html?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIn8mGzIXu1QIV3LrACh1lYQceEAYYAiABEgIHW_D_BwE

http://www.batteryjunction.com/exel...MIn8mGzIXu1QIV3LrACh1lYQceEAYYASABEgJ4MPD_BwE

*And Labels: (these I knew existed) *Not sure if these labels will fit he new batteries tho-**
http://www.radiolaguy.com/Batteries/Vintage_Batteries.htm

***maybe make this a sticky**?*


----------



## catfish (Aug 23, 2017)

Cool!


----------

